# Collett stuck in Triton Router Shaft



## Dells DIY (May 24, 2021)

i know this topic has come up many times but non of the solutions that i've seen online have worked. I tightened the 1/4" Triton collet with a bit, not bottomed out. When i loosened the collett, i got to the part where it gets harder to loosen again just like every time, did another 1/4ish turn and the nut came off entirely leaving the collett jammed in the shaft. This was the first time i tried using the 1/4" collett as I normally use 1/2". Not sure if the nut was defective or if the collett just came separated somehow. I've tried tapping with hammer, heating with hairdryer then cooling collet with oil, tried using a hoseclamp to tighten the collett, etc. nothing has worked.

I've reached out to Triton and Toolstream and haven't heard back regarding suggestions or even a service center nearby. Does anybody have any other solutions that have worked on a Triton router


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't have a solution but can tell you the wrong/my way too do it. I would put the shaft in a vise and try anything and everything to get it out with out damaging the threads and shaft..... A small metal cutting blade by hand... small hooks... a thin straight slot screw driver and some needle nose pliers.....

Best of luck


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## weagon5988 (May 25, 2021)

是的，我閱讀並喜歡加入，但您也可以訪問 web design company


----------



## biotec (Nov 17, 2019)

on Saturday neighbor brought over a three horsepower Milwaukee router collet stuck some what like the OP.
first is he lost the original wrench and managed to get bigger wench to over tighten. it has a rounded top of the nut. so made it more difficult. i used two same old style needle-nose pliers. use in opposing directions and jacked out the tool bit. about 2 hrs of work. it think he should replace it. about $40 to $50. I did test a new bit in and did tighten but was hard to get out again. also i did clean the motor side and nut with collet. 
also i do not think there is one easy solution to stuck collets. 

so good luck


----------



## fkerby (Feb 22, 2015)

Dells DIY said:


> i know this topic has come up many times but non of the solutions that i've seen online have worked. I tightened the 1/4" Triton collet with a bit, not bottomed out. When i loosened the collett, i got to the part where it gets harder to loosen again just like every time, did another 1/4ish turn and the nut came off entirely leaving the collett jammed in the shaft. This was the first time i tried using the 1/4" collett as I normally use 1/2". Not sure if the nut was defective or if the collett just came separated somehow. I've tried tapping with hammer, heating with hairdryer then cooling collet with oil, tried using a hoseclamp to tighten the collett, etc. nothing has worked.
> 
> I've reached out to Triton and Toolstream and haven't heard back regarding suggestions or even a service center nearby. Does anybody have any other solutions that have worked on a Triton router


I can't take credit for the idea (that goes to Mark Mueller from Incra tools), but I had the same situation with a 1/2" collett in a Milwaukee 5625 router and here is what Mark wrote:
"I've seen this once before, and the solution was impact – leave the collet nut off, then put a block of hard wood against the side of the collet and hit the block with a steel hammer. Rotate the collet 90° and repeat the process. Don't hit the collet directly or use something metal in place of the wood block.

The other time I ran into this, the collet was fine and only needed to be snapped back together..."

I tried it and had to hit the block three or four times (90 degrees apart). The collet came out with no damage to either the collett or the router. Worth a try.

Fred K.


----------



## Sommerfeld-Pat (Jun 29, 2010)

Dells DIY said:


> i know this topic has come up many times but non of the solutions that i've seen online have worked. I tightened the 1/4" Triton collet with a bit, not bottomed out. When i loosened the collett, i got to the part where it gets harder to loosen again just like every time, did another 1/4ish turn and the nut came off entirely leaving the collett jammed in the shaft. This was the first time i tried using the 1/4" collett as I normally use 1/2". Not sure if the nut was defective or if the collett just came separated somehow. I've tried tapping with hammer, heating with hairdryer then cooling collet with oil, tried using a hoseclamp to tighten the collett, etc. nothing has worked.
> 
> I've reached out to Triton and Toolstream and haven't heard back regarding suggestions or even a service center nearby. Does anybody have any other solutions that have worked on a Triton router


----------



## Sommerfeld-Pat (Jun 29, 2010)

We are dealers for Triton and I am including the number for Triton and you will be speaking to Debbie and please leave a message she will get back to you. 
980-297-7257 Triton


----------



## Dells DIY (May 24, 2021)

Thank you all for your help. I finally got the collett out, about 2 hrs of work. What finally worked, i let penetrating oil soak overnight, took some wood against the shaft and tapped with hammer, then took my vice grips on the collett and started rocking back and forth until it finally slipped free. Toolstream rep did get back to me with these ideas and were fantastic in placing a warranty order for a new collett. Frustrating experience but great customer service and fantastic help from you all at this forum.


----------



## Sappersrus (May 31, 2021)

Dells DIY said:


> i know this topic has come up many times but non of the solutions that i've seen online have worked. I tightened the 1/4" Triton collet with a bit, not bottomed out. When i loosened the collett, i got to the part where it gets harder to loosen again just like every time, did another 1/4ish turn and the nut came off entirely leaving the collett jammed in the shaft. This was the first time i tried using the 1/4" collett as I normally use 1/2". Not sure if the nut was defective or if the collett just came separated somehow. I've tried tapping with hammer, heating with hairdryer then cooling collet with oil, tried using a hoseclamp to tighten the collett, etc. nothing has worked.
> 
> I've reached out to Triton and Toolstream and haven't heard back regarding suggestions or even a service center nearby. Does anybody have any other solutions that have worked on a Triton router


Good morning, I have had the exact problem this week, and after scratching the brain and trying out things such as you did. However, yesterday, just as I was contomplaiting taking the angle grinder to it, I attached my hand grips one more time and slowly dangled the router and gently rocking it. Then after 30 min or so I tightened the grips as tight as I could go and it released it. Which was a great relief. to some up, I think the copious amounts of WD40 must have worked its way in over time, helping to release it. To note though, I too reached out to Triton with 0..., response. Best of luck


----------



## JimS41 (Dec 5, 2021)

fkerby said:


> I can't take credit for the idea (that goes to Mark Mueller from Incra tools), but I had the same situation with a 1/2" collett in a Milwaukee 5625 router and here is what Mark wrote:
> "I've seen this once before, and the solution was impact – leave the collet nut off, then put a block of hard wood against the side of the collet and hit the block with a steel hammer. Rotate the collet 90° and repeat the process. Don't hit the collet directly or use something metal in place of the wood block.
> 
> The other time I ran into this, the collet was fine and only needed to be snapped back together..."
> ...


Fred K - thanks for sharing brother - 2 taps and it popped right out!


----------



## fkerby (Feb 22, 2015)

Glad it worked. Mark has had several great suggestions. One of the many reasons I shop at Incra.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum @JimS41 

Glad the forum was able to help.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @JimS41


----------



## Triman (12 mo ago)

Dells DIY said:


> i know this topic has come up many times but non of the solutions that i've seen online have worked. I tightened the 1/4" Triton collet with a bit, not bottomed out. When i loosened the collett, i got to the part where it gets harder to loosen again just like every time, did another 1/4ish turn and the nut came off entirely leaving the collett jammed in the shaft. This was the first time i tried using the 1/4" collett as I normally use 1/2". Not sure if the nut was defective or if the collett just came separated somehow. I've tried tapping with hammer, heating with hairdryer then cooling collet with oil, tried using a hoseclamp to tighten the collett, etc. nothing has worked.
> 
> I've reached out to Triton and Toolstream and haven't heard back regarding suggestions or even a service center nearby. Does anybody have any other solutions that have worked on a Triton router


Try wd40 soak overnight failing that use a bit of diesel fuel to free it up again soaking overnight


----------



## bdstein (8 mo ago)

I got my 1/2 in collet stuck, tried to pry every which way to no avail... But what worked for me was gripping the collet lip with good pliers, lifting the router up a couple inches and gently but firmly rapping the side of the pliers with a hammer to deliver great vibrations, then releasing grabbing the collet in a different position and repeat going all around the collet till it released. What a relief when it finally released.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

good tip @bdstein , welcome to the forum - what part of the world are you in and what brings you to the Router Forums ?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @bdstein


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, bdstein.


----------



## bdstein (8 mo ago)

John Smith_ said:


> good tip @bdstein , welcome to the forum - what part of the world are you in and what brings you to the Router Forums ?


I live in San Diego CA, my wife is starting her career as a college proffessor and has taught beginning wood at SDSU, as well as some craft classes at UCSD, and she is trying to get established at Palomar College near escondido. I work in IT and supervise a help desk. But basically my wife bought a new Triton and we messed around and got the collet stuck so after finding nice tips here on this site I thought I would share my success in hopes that someone else might benefit from it and hopefully not destroy their collet since my method is less invasive and caused no dammage.


----------



## Alphonse53 (12 mo ago)

fkerby said:


> I can't take credit for the idea (that goes to Mark Mueller from Incra tools), but I had the same situation with a 1/2" collett in a Milwaukee 5625 router and here is what Mark wrote:
> "I've seen this once before, and the solution was impact – leave the collet nut off, then put a block of hard wood against the side of the collet and hit the block with a steel hammer. Rotate the collet 90° and repeat the process. Don't hit the collet directly or use something metal in place of the wood block.
> 
> The other time I ran into this, the collet was fine and only needed to be snapped back together..."
> ...


I was going to suggest that. The best collet design I ever used was Porter Cable's: Break it loose +1/4 turn, tap the side of the nut a time or two, and it's loose. Too bad no one else I've ever used can say that, and a lot of good features they had are gone forever.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Old but really useful string.

WD 40 soak + wood block. wood against the collet, tap on several sides of collet. I'll remember that. Glad this string resurfaced. I learned something new. Haven't had this problem myself.


----------



## bob vaughan (2 mo ago)

When I have that problem, I'll often insert a steel pin into the collet (either 1/4" or 1/2" depending) and tap sideways on the end of the pin with a steel hammer. Usually just a couple of gentle side taps gets the job done.

Years back Delta put out a tip sheet saying to use a little graphite on the inside of the shaft's socket and never let oil or graphite get into the bit gripping area.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Alphonse53 said:


> I was going to suggest that. The best collet design I ever used was Porter Cable's: Break it loose +1/4 turn, tap the side of the nut a time or two, and it's loose. Too bad no one else I've ever used can say that, and a lot of good features they had are gone forever.


Modern Alternatives
1. Muscle Chuck
2. 1/2" to ER20 extension adapter (useful for table mounted plunge routers since you then do not have to remove the two column springs) - I use one.
3. Buy (water cooled or aircooled) VFD drive with ER20 chuck.


----------

